# Looking for advice on exhaust



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys I just recently bought an 09 Brute 750 and was wondering what exhaust to put on it. I already know the HMF utility is out of the question, I had it on my other brute and hated it. I am thinking that either LRD or Big Gun will give me the best results without having to empty my bank acct. LOL. Just want to know what you guys are running and how well you like them. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I Love my LRD, but, it you ride any kind of water/mud, you should look at the HMF swamp series, its a little bit more, but, no packing, which means no maintenance in the future... like the LRD, it will need to be repacked once every year or two, if it gets water/mud in it.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't know what breaking your bank is but the full Muzzy is nice. I get compliments everytime I ride on mine. It rumbles more than splatters if that makes sense. Sounds like a small block v8 in a hole.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I've never heard a Muzzy or a HMF swamp series on a brute. Are they anywhere close to as loud as the HMF utility


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Full Muzzy... I get a chubby listening to it...

MVI_0571.flv video by star59119 - Photobucket


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

swamp series!!!! I love mine


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i dont think that utility series is no louder than that muzzy ... and masher sounds good


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Masher that full Muzzy sounds sweet, that might be the one. Does anyone have any sound clips of a LRD or Swamp series. Here are a few pics of what I'm working with. I just got done puting the wheels and tires on and I'm gonna change the primary and secondary springs out tomorrow, hopefully. Sorry about the camera being fuzzy, I got some water in it at mud nats.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

where you from jack


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Masher I have heard that the muzzy's get really hot around the gas tank area, have you had any problems with that


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

walker said:


> where you from jack


 
Richland MS. What about you walker


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

here is a sound clip of the full muzzy in action


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that muzzy does sound great. 
on a side note, that water looks very fun to ride in.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Jack said:


> Richland MS.


 
LOL i looked up Richland on the MS map and there are three Richland's in MS.

I'm in Tupelo.

You can check this thread for plenty of exhaust clips.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Jack said:


> Masher I have heard that the muzzy's get really hot around the gas tank area, have you had any problems with that


Yes I did because I had GSXR 1000 injectors swapped in and tuned with a PCIII. I didn't have a PCIII at the time but had one on order and it really leaned out after removing it and waiting on mine. It got really hot and sometimes to the point I had to move my leg out of the footwell. After I put my pc3 on it was fine and didn't heat up anywhere near what it was. Now after my snorks it actually is even cooler I think. If your bike is lean it will glow in the dark on you. I love it though wouldn't trade it for two of anything else out there. Muzzy was my favorite mod until I snorked it this past weekend now I have a new favorite.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> here is a sound clip of the full muzzy in action
> YouTube - Water Wheelie (Kawie Brute 650)


Muddy you should add this video to the exhaust sound clip thread.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good call, metal man. i forgot to link that thread. 
what type of riding will you be doing, Jack?
Polaris425 hit the nail on the head, if you are going to be riding in water and mud all the time the swamp series is a no-brainer from a maintenance perspective.
it sounds nice too and adds about 4HP (according to HMF)
i love mine and most people who have them love theirs as well.

You can check this thread for closeup pics of the swamp series.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=739


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Masher said:


> Yes I did because I had GSXR 1000 injectors swapped in and tuned with a PCIII. I didn't have a PCIII at the time but had one on order and it really leaned out after removing it and waiting on mine. It got really hot and sometimes to the point I had to move my leg out of the footwell. After I put my pc3 on it was fine and didn't heat up anywhere near what it was. Now after my snorks it actually is even cooler I think. If your bike is lean it will glow in the dark on you. I love it though wouldn't trade it for two of anything else out there. Muzzy was my favorite mod until I snorked it this past weekend now I have a new favorite.


That's what I like to hear. Maybe Santa will come early this year. 

Metalman, Richland is just outside of Jackson. I visit Tupelo on a regular basis, the lighting company that we get our fixtures from is located there.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nothing like Santa come early...


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> good call, metal man. i forgot to link that thread.
> what type of riding will you be doing, Jack?
> Polaris425 hit the nail on the head, if you are going to be riding in water and mud all the time the swamp series is a no-brainer from a maintenance perspective.
> it sounds nice too and adds about 4HP (according to HMF)
> ...


I ride all types, mud, water, trail, pretty much whatever's in front of me and thanks for the link phreebsd. I will keep the swamp series in mind. I had my HMF utility snorkeled and hated it because it was so loud. That's why I am so weary on the next exhaust. I also was thinking about the supertrapp mudslinger but I don't know very much about supertrapp.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You must be talking Daybrite.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> You must be talking Daybrite.


Thats the one. We have a class there about ever two to three months.

Here is a pic of my old brute, the HMF utility was so loud right behind your head that your ears would ring by the end of the day. Is the swamp series pretty quiet


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes the swamp series is very quite. Close to stock db with a deeper tone. They make a swamp XL. The XL stand for extra loud and its suppose to be close to the HMF utility sound when its new( not worn out).

Check the link i posted about the exhaust clips. A sound clip of most of your popular brute exhaust systems are in that thread.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for your help metalman, and everyone else that chimed in.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, the link is posted in the sound clip sticky.

Phreebsd, yes that water is alot of fun to ride in, unless you don't know where the real deep section is. That pond has claimed several bikes.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i was planing to get a muzzy it was my fav untill my friend got the supertrapp mud slinger and i love the way it sounds its got a deep sound and its not to loud its just about perfect. by the way i hate how loud the HMF utility was so im on the same line you are


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> i was planing to get a muzzy it was my fav untill my friend got the supertrapp mud slinger and i love the way it sounds its got a deep sound and its not to loud its just about perfect. by the way i hate how loud the HMF utility was so im on the same line you are


Thats what I'm looking for, an exhaust that has a good deep tone without blowing out your ear drums. Might have to take a look at the supertrapp.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

LRD


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Jack said:


> Thats what I'm looking for, an exhaust that has a good deep tone without blowing out your ear drums. Might have to take a look at the supertrapp.


on the first page of the exhaust clips post there is a supertrapp mudslinger on there. mine is supposed to be in today so there will be one more added to the sound clips post later today


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Post it up!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i got my exhaust put on today, man i love the the way it sounds. my camera is messed up so i cant get a good vid yet, i got one with my phone but it didnt come out good, so i will get a different camera and post it tomorrow.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Tease.....


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm redy to hear that mudslinger, I got to hear a muzzy up close today and it's gonna be hard to beat the sound of it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well all the pipes sound better in person, but for $200 dollars cheaper the mudslinger sounds excellent lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, the ole muzzy is a beast.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Masher how long did you run your brute with the muzzy and no pcIII


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

A few months.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Go ahead and snork it when you add the muzzy to offset it a bit. After you get you PCIII pm me and I'll send you a smokin map.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I am gonna snorkel it this weekend if I have time but it will be a little bit before I buy the exhaust. I just bought the tires and wheels so I have to replenish the funds some to keep the wife happy. Lol. But it won't be to long of a wait. I will hit you up masher as soon as I get the pcIII.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

No worries man anytime...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i posted this in the exhaust post also but here it is. it sounds better in person but you will get the gist of it 
[ame=http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/05GTO6SPEED/?action=view&current=MVI_0954.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

That thing sounds sweet. Where did you get it from and how much if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks i love the way it sound too. here is the supertrapp site http://www.supertrapp.com/product_sections/cat.asp?CatID=54 and the price is $359. i got mine from someone on HL he sold it for $200 shipped and it was almost brand new so not to bad of a deal.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Well if it sounds better than that in person then thats the one I'm gonna go with. It has a great sound, not to loud and not to quiet. I found this site I think I might order one in a few weeks. I don't think this is a bad price for one, about the same price as a HMF utility, compared to $350.00 on supertrapps web site.
http://www.onestopmoto.com/Supertrapp_Mudslinger_ATV_Exhaust_p/atst-ms-011.htm


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

you wont be sorry if you like the way it sounds in the vid you will love it in person


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I love it, to me its close to the same as a Muzzy. It will definately be the next purchase.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

anyone got any feedback on an hmf penland eco full system exhaust? mines down at the dealer getting a jetkit in it and id like to know what to expect as far as horsepower and sound go.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think there was one of thoes on the exhaust clip post


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

These were posted on Youtube by Elkbow. He has the Eco


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

yea it sounds good, just hope to get some power out of it though. im getting all ancy with it being down at the shop right now. cant wait to get it back and ride it


----------

